# Fishing Ethics 101 / "Spot Poaching"



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Fishing Ethics 101

Seems like more and more folks can't find their own spots, do their own legwork, and seperate the good from the not-so good. 

Perhaps it's just me, but here are some rules that IMO are the commandments of hunting and fishing.

RULE #1
If someone takes you to a "secret spot", appreciate it and don't bother them to go there every day.

RULE #2
DO NOT tell anyone else about a spot someone showed you.

RULE #3
NEVER go back to a "secret spot" without COMPLETE permission from the person who showed it to you.

RULE #4 (My personnal pet peeve)
ABSOLUTELY UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES should you try to "backdoor" your way onto a shown honeyhole by seeking other methods of access, I.E. asking a neighbor, etc.

RULE #5 (The Forum Rule)
Do not reveal private locations on a public forum, baitshop, etc (DUH).

RULE #6 (Another Forum Rule)
Do not PM a stranger and ask where they were fishing. 


Obviously these rules have little bearing if you're fishing a known productive public water.

I have straight up lost friends for honing in on locations I have shown them and going out there without my permission. I've got a spot that I absolutely love to fish, but every time I drive past now, 10 guys are out there. Makes me sick and I won't even fish there anymore. 

It's a vicious cycle. One guy gets taken to a spot...He's a loudmouth P.O.S. so he goes back out there again without the person who origionally took them there. He now thinks of the spot as his, and begins taking his friends out there...Soon there's a dozen guys beating the piss outta what used to be a good spot. 

Where are the ethics? Poaching a spot from a buddy is as bad as poaching an animal from Mother Nature IMO.

I feel all the above points are common freaking sense, but that seems to be rapidly disappearing in today's society.


----------



## The Jackel (Feb 17, 2008)

So is this a private lake that your fishing on and no one else has permisson to be on? Remember public means that anyone can fish there and just because somone else is fishing in "your" hot spot does not mean they didn't take the time to find it on there own.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

This ought to be fun


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

Let the good times roll :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Move to the UP *edit... Wisconsin , enough area to spread all you crazy folks out (don't wanna "taint" the good ole' UP with this nonsense :lol . I understand you get frustrated but do you honestly expect this post to do anything? 

I also understand maybe today is a bad day b/c this is like the 6th post I've seen with people griping about spots on a public forum... public spots 

Oh well best of luck to you with this post BTW where is that spot you don't fish at anymore? :evil:


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Public lake, ANY one can fish ANY where they wish. If you want to fish "your" spot, youd better get there early. And, unless you own the entire lake, people can fish anywhere they wish on a private lake also, if they have access. Share the spots, let everyone have a good time. More than enough fish to go around.


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Kind of suprised at the reponses. This bothers the HECK out of me. Seems like I get 1-2 yrs on hard earned spots then the masses congrugate, I see myself as a seeker and trailblazer finding those little honey holes. Now, I just seem to bounce lakes with a guy or two who has earned trust not to leak as to not bring a lot of attention to any one spot. I myself live in a private lake assoc. and don't even bother anymore unless it's at night too much attraction to areas I find with countless hours of research. I'm not saying I don't ask about water depth or time of day, that's a far cry from "spot seeking". It's to the point now I keep all my fish in a bucket with snow so when the "others" come by they keep walking. Public waters are public yes, but I don't have to let anyone know it fishes like a private lake!! Morals and Ethics are in the eye of the beholder and most times I don't see eye to eye.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

The lake I have been fishing the last two years has all of a sudden become extremely popular. I wish word had not got out, but that's what happens on public water. It is what it is. I am in process of finding some new water. Its a cyclical thing with fishing and its unavoidable. I do feel sorry for the lake property owners who are suddenly deluged with traffic and the trash left behind by those slobs among us.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

glad i dont have those problems ! .... usually people run up to me and give me their fish !
i have told thousands where to fish on my fishing report thread ! and im usually alone !
was 1 out of 3 on lk last night and pulled in some nice cats and crappies .... some guy ran over from across the lk and gave me his 1 crappie and ran back after i asked if he wanted a ride !
last week a guy gave me 12 gills .... happens many times ... karma ?


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

dont want people to know your spots? Dont take them there.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

The only way you're going to keep a secret spot a secret is by not telling anyone about it, taking no one there and fishing it like a ninja. I have a spot on the Cass River that, every spring, produces 12"+ crappie. When ever I fish it I wear camo, just to be that less visible. Public waters are just that. If someone else is fishing "your" spot, oh well. Maybe they found it, or if someone you did tell about it told everyone they know, don't let them know about any other spots. If you found 1 good spot without anyone telling you a thing, you have the skills to find another.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Spot poaching on a public lake:lol:.... Had to double check because I swear I read this thread in the hunting forum back in Nov. ...

Is there a my spot my fish rule too


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Just wait til someone figures out a way to gene splice antlers onto a fish!! :yikes:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

What are all these deer guys doin in here?

Back up to the whitetail forum ********!:lol:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> Just wait til someone figures out a way to gene splice antlers onto a fish!! :yikes:


:lol: a little QFM



Kelly Johnson said:


> What are all these deer guys doin in here?
> 
> Back up to the whitetail forum ********!:lol:


Thought there would be a little less BS in the hardwater world...  
Maybe I will just stay on the ski hills


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I have straight up lost friends for honing in on locations I have shown them and going out there without my permission. I've got a spot that I absolutely love to fish, but every time I drive past now, 10 guys are out there. Makes me sick and I won't even fish there anymore.


Did you go to Tony LaPratt's ice fishing school??


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Find the bedding area and you'll find the fish! You may have to create them but I can't give out any info I signed off on.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me lost friends over a fishing spot who needs friends like that


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

RULE #3
NEVER go back to a "secret spot" without COMPLETE permission from the person who showed it to you.

RULE #4 (My personnal pet peeve)
ABSOLUTELY UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES should you try to "backdoor" your way onto a shown honeyhole by seeking other methods of access, I.E. asking a neighbor, etc.

RULE #5 (The Forum Rule)
Do not reveal private locations on a public forum, baitshop, etc (DUH).

RULE #6 (Another Forum Rule)
Do not PM a stranger and ask where they were fishing. 

Comments to some rules
Rule #3- I didn't know we needed "Dad, Big Brother, or a Friend" to take us out fishing on public water every time.

Rule #4- Why not make it easier for the both of you to get out to this so-called secret spot.

Rule #5- It's not a private location, its public water, someone was there before you.

Rule #6- If you don't like PMs then don't post.


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

Firefighter...
I am guessing you do not hunt woodcock or grouse....for you learn very quickly that taking someone with you can lead to your "honey hole" being public knowledge very quickly.
As for ice fishing ....myself I only go with a "TRUE" buddy of mine ( he also hunts with me ) so I know he will never let out any info....in fact when we go fishing unless we are in his 2 man flip shelter...we never speak to each other or let on how many fish we have gotten till we are home.
Since we are both very mature ( old ) by that time we have forgotten where each was fishing :lol:
But as was said a few times before...the only way to keep a location from getting out is to go alone and not make a big production about your take....
tight lines and my 2 cents worth on this subject


----------



## T-Bug #24 (Apr 23, 2002)

And here I thought fishing and hunting were supposed to be recreational sports. The way it looks and sounds that is not the case. If someone finds a hot "secret" spot it is and should always be theirs. I have a lot more fun sharing my outdoor experiences with family and friends. Remember, it isn't always about how many fish you catch or the animals you bag but the experience of your time outdoors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

T-Bug #24 said:


> And here I thought fishing and hunting were supposed to be recreational sports. The way it looks and sounds that is not the case. If someone finds a hot "secret" spot it is and should always be theirs. I have a lot more fun sharing my outdoor experiences with family and friends. Remember, it isn't always about how many fish you catch or the animals you bag but the experience of your time outdoors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Wise words indeed, but I've still gotta eat


----------



## dennisthemenace (Apr 16, 2007)

Damn fish always getting in the way of socializing and drinking beer!
Then I gotta buy bait, lures, misc...
I fish this small lake (cant tell ya where!) but it's devoid of all life. (Actually I heard it was a toxic waste site years ago).
Best spot I've ever fished. I can take my kids, and talk all day without being bothered by those pesky finned bait stealers.
I wont post pics, because I dont want my honey hole (OK, sludge hole) given away.I'm sure you understand! lol.
--Dennis--


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

fourpoint2 said:


> Hey Firefighter and TK81 you mind sharing those spots now sense you are no longer going to fish them.
> 
> The easiest way to learn new water is to be observant. I'm going to watch you and if you are catching fish I'm going to pay attention to how your doing it, what bait, color, everything.
> I don't just walk up to somebody and cut a hole next to theirs anymore (civil fine for giving an ass whopping, but thats another story)
> But if I saw you catching good fish, I'll log that information in my memory, and fish there at some point.


You're a bit late 4.2, The hoard was observant. Kind of hard to hide on public water. I would hate to have you make the drive only to find no parking spots.:lol: I'm not saying I won't go back, just that I need to find another spot with a little less pressure. My main complaint about the increased volume was the trash I see on the ice this year.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

dennisthemenace said:


> damn fish always getting in the way of socializing and drinking beer!
> Then i gotta buy bait, lures, misc...
> I fish this small lake (cant tell ya where!) but it's devoid of all life. (actually i heard it was a toxic waste site years ago).
> Best spot i've ever fished. I can take my kids, and talk all day without being bothered by those pesky finned bait stealers.
> ...


lol!


----------



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

really REALLY????? hard to believe this is even a topic :SHOCKED:grow up people.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

*Mods*

I think one of two things should happen regarding this post...

1) Somehow you credit me the last 4 minutes of my life back for reading it all :lol: 

2) move it to the *Sound off section* where it should be so people can continue to argue/dicuss and pout about there lack of good fishing with out clouding up this pristine ice fishing forum!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Werd out, sbooy


 Just let me know when your up north..I've got some good spots and blindfold.. 

wOrd?


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I had a sweet honey hole on a lake in the Irish Hills when I was in college. I took a buddy out there and we nailed the fish three days in a row. Come to find out, that so called friend went to MY spot and caught more fish without MY permission. I was pissed and almost took away his friend card, but I thought about how ridiculous that would be and realized that it's just a fish. Two weeks later, he steals MY girlfriend while I was trying to find another honey hole. Think about that.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

stinky reinke said:


> I had a sweet honey hole on a lake in the Irish Hills when I was in college. I took a buddy out there and we nailed the fish three days in a row. Come to find out, that so called friend went to MY spot and caught more fish without MY permission. I was pissed and almost took away his friend card, but I thought about how ridiculous that would be and realized that it's just a fish. Two weeks later, he steals MY girlfriend. Think about that.


Thinking someone could steal your girlfriend from you is almost as ridiculous as someone stealing your fishing hole. Apparently neither were all that "special" or you'd still have them both.


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

stinky reinke said:


> I had a sweet honey hole on a lake in the Irish Hills when I was in college. I took a buddy out there and we nailed the fish three days in a row. Come to find out, that so called friend went to MY spot and caught more fish without MY permission. I was pissed and almost took away his friend card, but I thought about how ridiculous that would be and realized that it's just a fish. Two weeks later, he steals MY girlfriend while I was trying to find another honey hole. Think about that.


For the record....I didn't steal you girlfriend, I just borrowed her. (she was trash anyways) And as far as your "honey hole", I found the spot on the spot, which is where our fishing was the most productive. If anything, you should be thanking me for finding the true honey hole and for ending things between you and Lindsay P.


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

FF: I used to have the same attitude. Then slowly I began to realize that I had become a greedy pr***. The nice mess of fish I just caught; I cleaned by myself and ate by myself. Same with rabbits, squirrles, partridge and deer. Sure I was "sucessful" and I had fun harvesting. But no "real" memories and no "real" joy came from this. Listen, if your a loaner then this pobably sounds great to you. I have learned to enjoy taking friends hunting and fishing in "MY" spots (even not so close friends). Because sharing the experience and the harvest with others is ten times more rewarding than the harvest itself. IMHO and experiences. 

This forum as I take it is a forum of sharing. If I posted that I caught a limit of walleye with pics but nothing else, well then this just became a bragging forum and nothing else. And I can go to the local watering hole and hear the same garbage.

In the past I have enjoyed your thoughts and opinions and even photo's. I believe as you "progress" in age and in the outdoors you will experience the same revelation as I. Good luck to you.

PS: stinky the fish dinner was much better than your exGF:SHOCKED:!!


----------

